# Windscreen Wiper Parking Fault



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

The windscreen wipers on my 2006 9-3 Sportwagon have started to park in a vertical upright position rather than at the base of the windscreen, also when using on intermittant they park at an angle across the screen.
Can anyone throw any light on what the problem might be, do i need a new motor or is there a wiper park switch that may need replaced.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

How did I know this is a Saab you are talking about ?

I would check if the 12mm nut securing the linkage to the motor is tight first. The nut comes loose, your motor turns but looses traction with the linkage so your wiper seem to stop. If it catches traction again then your wiper arms will be out of alignment and park elsewhere.

Well worth a go before spending your £££. Failing this, it may well be your wiper motor.


Remove your wiper arms and scuttle trim, WD40 is good if arms are tight, Slacken off the 12mm nut and lift off the linkage arm (part held down by the nut), spray your windscreen washers and allow the motor to finish its cycle, switch off ignition, manually park your wiper arms by hand, refit the 12mm. It may take a few attempts to get the linkage arm in the correct position in order for the arms to travel in the right direction. Theres a bit of a science behind it. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

if the linkage isnt loose its a burnt our earth in the wiper motor, you can runa new one but for the effort you may as welll just get a new motor.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

zaphod said:


> How did I know this is a Saab you are talking about ?
> 
> I would check if the 12mm nut securing the linkage to the motor is tight first. The nut comes loose, your motor turns but looses traction with the linkage so your wiper seem to stop. If it catches traction again then your wiper arms will be out of alignment and park elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Sound advice!

I had this on my Mk2 Mondeo, just needed a tighten up as it comes loose after about 12 months.


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

Relay?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Is it parking in the totally upright position? I know my B6 Passat has a "service" position which does the same. However you need to flick the wiper stalk after the engine is off to do so. It's the only way to get the wipers arms to lift on the Passat.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

I am not 100% but some saabs of that era were basically a vectra c and they have bad wiper motors that like todo this thing to you, can mod the motor to fix the problem or fit a new one, its not a hard job might be worth looking into if all the bolts are up tight and the linkage and motor are in sync.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Dan1587 said:


> Relay?


i would have said Relay too.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Patbhoy's issue is not unknown on the 9-3SS and sportswagon - hence my reply.

The relay also operates the intermittent and windscreen/headlights washer function.

If the nuts are not loose, then it is a new motor, unless the copper wire, as mentioned above, can be revamped.


----------

